# Terra Cotta Loaf Pans



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Years ago I had a couple of Copco terra cotta loaf pans - the small one being of "regular" size, 8X4 or some such, and the larger one being about 10-inches long. I'd like to replace the smaller one, as ex-wifey took the small one, but I cannot find these anywhere. Any suggestions? Shel


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Shell,

Check here: Bakeware


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

I have their "Italian" covered baker, they have two bread cloches, one round, one long. Too new to really report on it, sounds like you're after something uncovered, but maybe you want to consider a covered one too.


----------



## june keller (Aug 5, 2008)

I also own an 8x4 terra cotta loaf pan by copco. Have never had instructions for it. Have you baked bread in it? Any hints on use and cleaning would really be appreciated! thanks


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I just use it like a regular loaf pan, wash in warm water, sometimes use a little soap, rinse well.

Yes, I've baked a few loaves of bread in it, also a few lemon-poppy seed loaves.

scb


----------



## lovetobakeinga (Dec 6, 2010)

I have been looking for them too. I have a set (2) loaf pans and they are great. I wanted to purchase some for my daughter. I finally found the company: http://www.tuftyceramics.com/history.html I'm pretty sure these are the same ones.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

According to their website they are the ones that Copco sold, under a different name. So, yeah, they should be the same.


----------

